# vermillion steelhead-when do they leave?



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

going to give this a shot and try some steelhead fishing and wondering when they leave the vermillion river and rocky river? Going to try and go this weekend. what are you guys catching them on also?

Thank you.


----------



## llw (Apr 4, 2014)

Exact timing would depend on weather conditions but generally in April. This weekend the rivers should be full of steelhead and fish well, conditions permitting.

I was in Mill Hollow Bacon Woods Park on Saturday and pulled a nice steelhead out of the V with my fly rod on a white streamer with a little red flash. I've also had a lot of luck with that color combo drifting jigs with a spinning rod, but the best setup will depend on the river conditions.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

llw said:


> Exact timing would depend on weather conditions but generally in April. This weekend the rivers should be full of steelhead and fish well, conditions permitting.
> 
> I was in Mill Hollow Bacon Woods Park on Saturday and pulled a nice steelhead out of the V with my fly rod on a white streamer with a little red flash. I've also had a lot of luck with that color combo drifting jigs with a spinning rod, but the best setup will depend on the river conditions.


that's right where i was planning on going this weekend. thank you for the info. I will be using spinning gear.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The steelhead won't be gone until May in the V. I sometimes catch few in June


----------



## smith.7072 (Apr 1, 2010)

llw said:


> Exact timing would depend on weather conditions but generally in April. This weekend the rivers should be full of steelhead and fish well, conditions permitting.
> 
> I was in Mill Hollow Bacon Woods Park on Saturday and pulled a nice steelhead out of the V with my fly rod on a white streamer with a little red flash. I've also had a lot of luck with that color combo drifting jigs with a spinning rod, but the best setup will depend on the river conditions.


I'm brand new to steelhead fishing. With that being said I have gone a few times this year using the basic set up of a spawn sac under a float. Any chance you would be willing to post a picture of your jigs that he up drift set up as I would like to increase my tackle and broaden my knowledge of potential setups. If not I respect that as well, just a newbie trying to learn. I don't own a fly rod so any other tips or pictures of rugs you have had success with would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

smith.7072 said:


> I'm brand new to steelhead fishing. With that being said I have gone a few times this year using the basic set up of a spawn sac under a float. Any chance you would be willing to post a picture of your jigs that he up drift set up as I would like to increase my tackle and broaden my knowledge of potential setups. If not I respect that as well, just a newbie trying to learn. I don't own a fly rod so any other tips or pictures of rugs you have had success with would be greatly appreciated


ive talked to a few guys and they said marabue white or black jigs with a maggot on the hook under the float or spawn sacks. just let them drag the bottom is what i was told and don't hook the eggs only the sack.


----------



## llw (Apr 4, 2014)

Spawn sacks or jigs with maggots under a float is as good a setup as any. I've personally done the best with white jigs with a little red in them. I really like the Casper White litl ripperz from Lip Ripperz. I always have to order them online. I also like the white BH flash zonker from Orvis if you want to use a fly. Just try to get your lure as close to the bottom as you can while maintaining a dead drfit with the current.

If the water is high and dirty may be better off using a spoon or spinner through the pools to attract more attention/be more visible.

This is just whats worked for me by no means scientific info. Good luck!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Float fishing for steelhead is a game of adjustments. You're best bet is to watch and learn from others. Trial and error is good too but sometimes it's more about how you're presenting the bait to the fish rather than what the bait is. They'll eat eggs or jigs off the bottom but generally 6" off the bottom is where I try to start. You can catch them on a variety of options this time of year. The best answer is for you to go out and experience it by watching some of the veterans. 9/10 they'll even show you how right there on the water if you approach them kindly.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Next week the minnows should make their run up stream. Be prepared to switch to minnows. Should be able to get gobs out of the river mouth.


----------

